# زيت الحشيش(الباكستاني) الاصلي



## مسوقة26 (29 أبريل 2012)

زيت الحشيش الأصلي يطول 10 سم في الشهر ____ وزيت كثيف افضل منتج لتطويل الشعر





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أولا:زيت الحشيش(الباكستاني) الاصلي





العلبه مستعمله هو يجي مليان ع الاخير..

زيت بذور الحشيش الطبيعيه






rcd وهو أفضل زيت على







الإطلاق وذلك لاحتوائه على






كمية كبيرة من (THC) وهو






المفضل لدى خبراء الشعر






جميعاً وذلك لسرعتة بتطويل






الشعر والقضاء على التقصف






والتساقط .








طريقة الاستخدام :






يوضع على الشعر مدة ساعتين






ثم يغسل بشكل طبيعي بمعدل






مرتين بالأسبوع وسوف






تشاهدون نتائجه من أول






أسبوع إن شاء الله











ثانيا:









زيت كثيف لتطويل الرموش وتكثيفها










هو أفضل منتج قادر على تكثيف الرموش وتطويلها بفتره جدا وجيزه



زيت كثيف هو لتغذية الرموش بطريقة طبيعية مما يساعد على تطويلها وكثافتها وهو آمن تماماً ولا يسبب تساقط مطلقاً حتى بعد تركه.





طريقة الاستخدام:






مرتين يوميا بفرشاة الماسكارا


قيمته:






للطلب0504749344


----------



## مسوقة26 (7 مايو 2012)

*رد: زيت الحشيش(الباكستاني) الاصلي*

للــــــــرفع )


----------

